# Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 10:09)

Tópico de 2013 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias,  temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
 IPMA - Informação Costeira
 IPMA - Cartas de previsão para  Portugal 
 Modelo MOHID
 Modelo OOF-CESAM
 NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
 CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
 Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
 Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
 Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
 AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
 IM - Modelo Estado do Mar (MAR3G) - Previsão Ondulação 
 Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
 NOAA Wave Watch III
 WindGuru
 Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
 Qualificação de Águas Balneares 2008 (Resultados de análises por praia)
 SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
 Associação Bandeira Azul
 Associação Bandeira Azul - Lista Praias 2009  (Anúncio a 8 de Maio de 2009)
 Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
 Offshore
 Suftotal
 WindGuru

*Webcams*
 BeachCam (várias webcams)
 Praia da Salema Algarve
 Sagres
 Lagos
 Peniche
 Cascais


*Anos anteriores:*
 Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
 Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
 Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)
 Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Jan 2013 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*

Brutal


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2013 às 13:27)

*Re: Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)*



Jorge_scp disse:


> Brutal



Nazaré





Imagem de Bernardo Sotto Mayor


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Jan 2013 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2013*





Registada uma onda de 17,55 m no ondografo de Sines


----------



## cool (21 Jan 2013 às 19:58)

*Ciclogénese explosiva - Depressão "Gong" - 19 de janeiro de 2013*

Fonte Renascença:

"Mau tempo gerou ondas gigantes na costa portuguesa

A bóia oceânica ao largo da Nazaré registou uma onda com 19,4 metros de altura.
O mau tempo no fim-de-semana originou uma intensificação da agitação marítima na costa portuguesa. Foram registadas ondas de 19,4 metros de altura e ventos de 107 quilómetros por hora ao largo da Nazaré, informou a Marinha Portuguesa. 
Os equipamentos do Instituto Hidrográfico registaram ainda ondas de 17,5 metros em Sines, o que corresponde ao maior valor registado na zona nos últimos 25 anos. 
As bóias oceânicas confirmaram ainda ondas de 15,6 metros de altura em Leixões e de 9,1 em Faro. 
Segundo a Marinha Portuguesa, estes valores são característicos de tempestades severas. "


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2013 às 20:18)

Os posts relacionados com as Ondas gigantes na Nazaré, foram movidos para o seguinte tópico:

 Onda Gigante - Nazaré


----------



## Brunomc (27 Mai 2013 às 10:43)

A temperatura das águas das praias do Norte estão mesmo boas  12ºC 


Boia de Leixões, 27 de Maio
Data: 2013-05-27 09:50
Altura significativa	1.22	m
Altura máxima	1.72	m
Período médio	5.9	s
Período máximo observado	10.2	s
Direcção da ondulação	NW	 
Temperatura da água	12.2°C


*Fonte : * http://www.hidrografico.pt/


----------



## AnDré (27 Mai 2013 às 16:32)

Brunomc disse:


> A temperatura das águas das praias do Norte estão mesmo boas  12ºC
> 
> 
> Boia de Leixões, 27 de Maio
> ...



Ou bem que o vento ruma para sudeste, ou este ano, mergulhos, só com fatos apropriados. eheh!

Na grande Lisboa a água está um pouco mais quente. A rondar os 15ºC.






Amanhã desce qualquer coisa:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mai 2013 às 00:14)

AnDré disse:


> Amanhã desce qualquer coisa:



Desconhecia este modelo/sistema MOHID,ainda para mais português,muito bom,fiquei surpreendido com tamanha qualidade e precisão.Vou começar a usa-lo neste Verão.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2013 às 18:12)

Primeiro dia de época balnear na maioria das praias portuguesas.

Na linha de Oeiras-Cascais esteve uma óptima manhã de praia. Até custou a sair de lá.
A água é que...

Praias cheias, mas muito poucos a aventurarem-se na água que até estava praticamente flat.


----------



## Art-J (2 Jun 2013 às 20:45)

Aqui na Madeira a água já começa a ficar novamente boa para banhos. 

21.4ºC na bóia do Funchal.


----------



## Cluster (3 Jun 2013 às 02:28)

Estás mal habituado Art-J, para mim 18 graus é suficiente (apesar de não ser ideal e custa a entrar na água: p) desde que o dia esteja agradável. Basicamente até no inverno não teria problemas com a agua aí: P.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2013 às 14:08)

Mais um dia magnifico de praia, para quem pode. 

*32,1ºC* de momento em Oeiras.

E já se nota uma diferença substancial na temperatura da água do mar na grande Lisboa, principalmente na linha de Oeiras/Cascais:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jun 2013 às 14:22)

AnDré disse:


> *32,1ºC* de momento em Oeiras.



Estará correcto esse valor da estação? Sinceramente não me parece, ainda ontem essa mesma estação registou uma máxima (abusiva) de *35,6ºC*.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2013 às 15:10)

AnDré disse:


> Mais um dia magnifico de praia, para quem pode.
> 
> *32,1ºC* de momento em Oeiras.
> 
> E já se nota uma diferença substancial na temperatura da água do mar na grande Lisboa, principalmente na linha de Oeiras/Cascais:



O Estuário está bem quentinho...se a agua fosse limpa...

Esta noite no cais do Sodré, o vento rodou momentaneamente para E/ESE e a temperatura passou dos 20ºC para os 19ºC, mas o ponto de orvalho subiu dos 7-10ºC para quase 16ºC...no verão acontece por vezes o ponto de orvalho subir a mais de 20-22ºC...

É interessante como o Estuario  modifica o clima na zona ribeirinha, tornando as noites quentes e abafadas...e está mais que provado que tal se deve ao facto de aquecer muito agora nos meses de Verão.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2013 às 17:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estará correcto esse valor da estação? Sinceramente não me parece, ainda ontem essa mesma estação registou uma máxima (abusiva) de *35,6ºC*.



Bem visto, Jonas! Obrigado! 

Enganei-me na estação.
Queria referir o valor da estação Nova-Oeiras, do membro do fórum fsl, e disse esse erradamente.

De quaquer forma aqui vão duas estações com valores de referência para quem vai para as praias da linha:

 Nova-Oeiras, Oeiras
 Parede - Cascais

De momento, ambas as estações estão na casa dos 28ºC.


----------



## frederico (4 Jun 2013 às 13:50)

Para já a temperatura da água do mar na costa algarvia permanece abaixo da média e pouco convidativa para banhos. 

Hoje a bóia de Faro marca *17.6ºC* 

O Mediterrâneo Ocidental ainda está fresquinho:







O Atlântico nos Açores e no Golfo de Cádis também:


----------



## Cluster (12 Jun 2013 às 19:14)

Agua já chegou aos 22 na Madeira, a ver se temos sorte para o continente nas próximas semanas.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2013 às 23:15)

Aos poucos a água no mar no Algarve vai aquecendo.

Nestes últimos 3 dias a praia tem estado apetecivel. 






Almancil


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jun 2013 às 13:51)

AnDré disse:


> Almancil



Praia de Almancil essa não conheço.  Se dissesses, Praia da Quinta do Lago, Praia do Garrão, Praia Dunas Douradas, Praia do Ancão ou Praia de Vale do Lobo conhecia, agora uma praia de Almancil não conheço.  André, diz lá qual é delas?


----------



## AnDré (15 Jun 2013 às 14:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Praia de Almancil essa não conheço.  Se dissesses, Praia da Quinta do Lago, Praia do Garrão, Praia Dunas Douradas, Praia do Ancão ou Praia de Vale do Lobo conhecia, agora uma praia de Almancil não conheço.  André, diz lá qual é delas?



Eheh!
Essa era a Praia do Garrão.

Disse Almancil por ser a localidade.

Como por norma digo Costa da Caparica, sem nomear uma das mais de 40 praias que a compõem.


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2013 às 14:18)

O Mar dos Açores tem zonas já com a água bem quente.


----------



## frederico (15 Jun 2013 às 17:25)

*Hoje 18.2ºC na bóia de Faro. *

A água no Algarve continua muito fria para a época do ano.


----------



## Cluster (15 Jun 2013 às 18:16)

belem disse:


> O Mar dos Açores tem zonas já com a água bem quente.



Se te referes aquela zona a sul das ilhas, concordo. As ilhas em si estão com temperaturas semelhantes ao Algarve, aceitáveis. 

De qualquer maneira gostava de saber qual a precisão dos modelos usados para medir a temperatura dos oceanos. Digo isto porque por exemplo os modelos metem a Madeira muitas vezes abaixo do que as bóias a 100 metros medem.  A temperatura neste momento é de 21,8 na bóia, mas duvido que os modelos de amanha coloquem a ilha na faixa dos 21 a 22. Há um mês atrás a agua estava claramente acima dos 20 e eles continuavam a dizer que era 19. Nesse sentido o IPMA costuma "acertar" mais.


----------



## Art-J (15 Jun 2013 às 22:02)

Cluster disse:


> Se te referes aquela zona a sul das ilhas, concordo. As ilhas em si estão com temperaturas semelhantes ao Algarve, aceitáveis.
> 
> De qualquer maneira gostava de saber qual a precisão dos modelos usados para medir a temperatura dos oceanos. Digo isto porque por exemplo os modelos metem a Madeira muitas vezes abaixo do que as bóias a 100 metros medem.  A temperatura neste momento é de 21,8 na bóia, mas duvido que os modelos de amanha coloquem a ilha na faixa dos 21 a 22. Há um mês atrás a agua estava claramente acima dos 20 e eles continuavam a dizer que era 19. Nesse sentido o IPMA costuma "acertar" mais.



Posso estar enganado mas há uma corrente submarina de profundidade com temperaturas elevadas que ao ir de encontro à costa sul da Madeira emerge à superfície, o que costuma resultar em temperaturas da água 1~2ºC superiores às verificadas na costa norte e restantes águas circundantes. Isto costuma ser visível no site do IM.


----------



## Cluster (15 Jun 2013 às 22:19)

Art-J disse:


> Posso estar enganado mas há uma corrente submarina de profundidade com temperaturas elevadas que ao ir de encontro à costa sul da Madeira emerge à superfície, o que costuma resultar em temperaturas da água 1~2ºC superiores às verificadas na costa norte e restantes águas circundantes. Isto costuma ser visível no site do IM.



Hm poderá ser mas pelo menos quando a bóia de Porto Moniz ainda funcionava não registava temperaturas mais baixas que a o Funchal. Aliás enquanto a do Funchal andou nos 26 (picos máximos) em Setembro, a de Porto Moniz chegou aos 26.6 ou assim. Nesse mesmo verão quando fui ao mar no Porto da Cruz, não notei diferença nenhuma na água para a do Funchal.


----------



## Art-J (15 Jun 2013 às 22:50)

Cluster disse:


> Hm poderá ser mas pelo menos quando a bóia de Porto Moniz ainda funcionava não registava temperaturas mais baixas que a o Funchal. Aliás enquanto a do Funchal andou nos 26 (picos máximos) em Setembro, a de Porto Moniz chegou aos 26.6 ou assim. Nesse mesmo verão quando fui ao mar no Porto da Cruz, não notei diferença nenhuma na água para a do Funchal.



Então as previsões do IM para a temperatura da água (Funchal e Porto Santo) podem estar erradas. Talvez mais depressa sejam previsões para água costeira e de alto mar, não sei. Até porque nunca achei a água no Porto Santo mais fria que no Funchal por exemplo. Mas também é raro frequentar a praia do Porto Santo e as da costa norte da Madeira sem ser no Verão e aí realmente a água faz mais lembrar um jacuzzi, tal que nem é fácil fazer essas comparações.

Aliás a partir desta altura a comparação é se está mais quente dentro ou fora de água


----------



## Cluster (15 Jun 2013 às 23:16)

Art-J disse:


> Então as previsões do IM para a temperatura da água (Funchal e Porto Santo) podem estar erradas. Talvez mais depressa sejam previsões para água costeira e de alto mar, não sei. Até porque nunca achei a água no Porto Santo mais fria que no Funchal por exemplo. Mas também é raro frequentar a praia do Porto Santo e as da costa norte da Madeira sem ser no Verão e aí realmente a água faz mais lembrar um jacuzzi, tal que nem é fácil fazer essas comparações.
> 
> Aliás a partir desta altura a comparação é se está mais quente dentro ou fora de água



No ano passado a boiá do Porto Santo funcionava ainda, e ai já havia diferença de 1 a 1,5 graus para o Funchal. A minha teoria para o Porto Santo é o facto da areia ajudar a manter a temperatura mais quente nos primeiros metros fora da costa. No ano passado por acaso fui lá e reparei que mal nadavas uns 20 metros (faço mergulho) para fora da costa a água arrefecia muito. Na ilha da madeira não tens estas diferenças, como a maioria das pessoas que vai ao Porto Santo fica na rebentação acaba por ter água ligeiramente mais quente do que está de facto no oceano?

Em relação a Porto Moniz tenho também outra teoria, a corrente do golfo tem mais expressão para oeste da Ilha da madeira certo? Portanto talvez quanto mais a oeste mais quente será a água,  Porto Santo fica mais a este e a norte, talvez possa explicar isto? Lembro-me do Caniçal ser ligeiramente mais fresco que Funchal e Porto Moniz quando as outras bóias ainda funcionavam.


----------



## Art-J (16 Jun 2013 às 00:22)

Cluster disse:


> No ano passado a boiá do Porto Santo funcionava ainda, e ai já havia diferença de 1 a 1,5 graus para o Funchal. A minha teoria para o Porto Santo é o facto da areia ajudar a manter a temperatura mais quente nos primeiros metros fora da costa. No ano passado por acaso fui lá e reparei que mal nadavas uns 20 metros (faço mergulho) para fora da costa a água arrefecia muito. Na ilha da madeira não tens estas diferenças, como a maioria das pessoas que vai ao Porto Santo fica na rebentação acaba por ter água ligeiramente mais quente do que está de facto no oceano?
> 
> Em relação a Porto Moniz tenho também outra teoria, a corrente do golfo tem mais expressão para oeste da Ilha da madeira certo? Portanto talvez quanto mais a oeste mais quente será a água,  Porto Santo fica mais a este e a norte, talvez possa explicar isto? Lembro-me do Caniçal ser ligeiramente mais fresco que Funchal e Porto Moniz quando as outras bóias ainda funcionavam.



No caso do Porto Santo a areia e baixa profundidade explica isso. Mas quanto à Madeira.. não imagino que 50 e tal quilómetros possam fazer muita diferença, especialmente tratando-se da corrente do golfo. Mas há sempre a possibilidade da propria orografia marítima e a maneira como esta influencia o movimento das correntes explicarem essas variações.


----------



## belem (16 Jun 2013 às 00:48)

Cluster disse:


> Se te referes aquela zona a sul das ilhas, concordo. As ilhas em si estão com temperaturas semelhantes ao Algarve, aceitáveis.



Parte daquela zona mais quente a Sul, faz parte dos Mar dos Açores.

E o teu «debate» com o Art-J, está a ser bem interessante, obrigado por todas as informações!


----------



## stormy (16 Jun 2013 às 01:42)

2 coisas.

- Agua quente em profundidade aflorar no lado sul da Madeira? não faz sentido, se a agua está quente em profundidade sobe por convecção.
O mais certo é, dado que as correntes predominam de N, haver a sul da madeira um abrigo onde se formam vários vórtices ( eddies) com correntes fracas menos turbulentas e maior estratificação vertical, formando-se uma bolsa de aguas mais quentes que depois abrange aquela área em torno ás costas sul da Madeira.


- A corrente que afecta a RAM é uma mistura de correntes...há um ramo da corrente dos Açores ( um ramal da corrente do  Golfo)e há ainda a corrente de Portugal/Canarias.
A corrente dos Açores é normalmente mais forte e acaba por afectar a RAM mais frequentemente, enquanto a corrente de Portugal, que é onde começa a corrente das canárias, é uma corrente geralmente mais fraca, que depende muito da ocorrência de upwelling de de períodos  com ventos alíseos fortes de N e NE.

Muitas vezes quando o AA está fraco a corrente de Portugal para, enfraquecendo também a das canárias, e a corrente dos açores penetra para leste até ao golfo de cadiz, que passa a ser alimentado por um mix de agua mediterrânea e atlântica (sub)tropical.

Na situação de uma corrente de PT/cn forte, a corrente dos açores não se aproxima tanto (é deflectida para S) e forma-se uma corrente de aguas mais frias que parte desde Portugal continental até cabo verde...o golfo de cadiz passa a ser alimentado por uma mistura de agua mediterrânea com essa agua atlântica de upwelling.


----------



## Cluster (16 Jun 2013 às 02:47)

Também achei 50 km pouco Art-J, mas estamos a falar menos que meio grau de diferença (acho que me lembro de ver o Funchal nos 26,2 e Porto Moniz nos 26.6 em Setembro do ano passado). Às vezes nas sea surface temperatures vez uma "linha" que divide a Madeira a meio, outras vezes divide entre a ilha da Madeira e a ilha do Porto Santo. 

Em relação às águas serem mais quentes no sul, só me lembro de ver em Setembro pela primeira vez o site com as bóias. Nessa altura a unica estação do norte da ilha era situada em Porto Moniz e não estava mais fria que a do Funchal, enquanto que a este do Funchal (bóia de Caniçal), às vezes estava ligeiramente mais fria (ainda assim mais quente que a de Porto Santo). Neste momento poucas são as bóias activas e não podemos mais comparar os dados como antigamente: (

Ps: Em Porto Santo normalmente acontece o oposto, as SST dizem que esta mais quente do que o IPMA e a bóia (quando ainda funcionava no ano passado).


----------



## Cluster (16 Jun 2013 às 17:26)

Hoje temos um exemplo, o IPMA já põe a ilha da Madeira com 22 graus e nas SST a ilha esta entre os 20 e os 21, quando o correcto seria entre os 21 e os 22


----------



## AnDré (18 Jun 2013 às 13:24)

Pequena praia junto ao Cabo da Roca, ontem à hora de almoço:
Abrigada do vento, e com a água bem apetecível.







A meio da tarde, o céu encobriu, e caíram uns chuviscos.






Praia da Ursa:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jun 2013 às 23:56)

Excelente zona para fazer umas caminhadas e mandar uns bons mergulhos na praia da Ursa.Infelizmente, mesmo no Verão, são  poucos os dias em que o mar está completamente _ flat_.No verão passado cheguei a ver pessoal a apanhar várias sacas de percebes, a policia marítima bem tenta apertar com o eles, mas facilmente leva baile.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2013 às 00:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente zona para fazer umas caminhadas e mandar uns bons mergulhos na praia da Ursa.Infelizmente, mesmo no Verão, são  poucos os dias em que o mar está completamente _ flat_.No verão passado cheguei a ver pessoal a apanhar várias sacas de percebes, a policia marítima bem tenta apertar com o eles, mas facilmente leva baile.



Caminhadas e geocaching. 

Há uma dúzia delas, em volta do cabo, que devem demorar o dia inteiro a ser encontradas, dada a complexidade do terreno. Em Julho, se puder, volto lá.


----------



## frederico (19 Jun 2013 às 01:41)

*Água do mar* quase à temperatura de Inverno em Faro 

*16.9ºC* neste momento.

Este ano quem tirou férias em Junho e foi para o Algarve fez uma péssima escolha.


----------



## Cluster (20 Jun 2013 às 00:39)

Para a semana o calor intenso poderá ajudar as temperaturas das águas certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2013 às 02:26)

Cluster disse:


> Para a semana o calor intenso poderá ajudar as temperaturas das águas certo?



Não creio, penso que não vai haver grandes oscilações, pois mais importante que o aumento de temperatura do ar,é mesmo o quadrante do vento, e esse vai ser praticamente o mesmo, embora um pouco mais fraco(Nortada). Para tal efeito, o ideal seria vento de S/SO.


----------



## Cluster (20 Jun 2013 às 11:23)

Estava aqui a defender o IPMA, parece que hoje se enganaram, a bóia do Funchal marca perto dos 22 e puseram 19 com a previsão de 22 para amanha. As SST continuam a dar a faixa dos 20 aos 21, a bóia nunca desceu dos 21 nos ultimos dias. Enfim


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2013 às 18:01)

31,9ºC na Praia da Rainha, Costa da Caparica, às 17h!

Bem bom!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2013 às 19:07)

No Algarve, a próxima semana já deve trazer temperatura da água do mar acima dos 20ºC, com uma semana inteira de sueste.


----------



## frederico (22 Jun 2013 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve, a próxima semana já deve trazer temperatura da água do mar acima dos 20ºC, com uma semana inteira de sueste.



Hoje já se aproximou dos 19ºC.

EDIT
O Med. Ocidental continua fresco. 






Temo que a água quente no Algarve demore ainda muitos dias a chegar.


----------



## frederico (24 Jun 2013 às 06:16)

*Bóia de Faro a 17.8ºC neste momento. 
*
Hoje talvez ultrapasse os 19ºC. 

Noutros anos perante uma situação de calor como esta a água já poderia ultrapassar os 24ºC! 

Serão necessários muitos dias de calor e levante para a água vir para valores normais para a época. Recordo que a média para Faro no Verão é de 22ºC. No sotavento a água está um a dois graus mais quente e no barlavento a temperatura está um a dois graus mais fria, estando abaixo dos 20ºC na Costa Vicentina.

Alguém vai ao banho de São João?

*Nota cultural:*

No Algarve no passado era comum fazer o banho santo da noite de São João. Quem vivia perto do mar tomava o banho na praia ao nascer do sol. Durante a madrugada, entre a meia noite e a alvorada também se tomava banho em pegos de ribeira.


----------



## Cluster (24 Jun 2013 às 06:49)

Os dados que eu tenho para Faro são junho:20, julho 21, agosto e setembro 22.
Mas isto são médias SST (acho eu).

A única bóia  para o Algarve (supostamente precisa) que conheço é a do Instituto Hidrográfico em Faro. As outras medições que já se fizeram noutras praias podem não ser totalmente "justas". Por exemplo ainda no ano passado foi medido no Porto Santo no final de Agosto 27,5 na praia, mas na bóia do Instituto Hidrográfico marcava 23-24 (na altura a bóia do Porto Santo ainda funcionava). Acho que isto deve-se ao facto da bóia do Instituto estar a 90 metros de profundidade enquanto a outra medição foi feita na costa perto da praia.


----------



## frederico (24 Jun 2013 às 07:54)

Cluster disse:


> Os dados que eu tenho para Faro são junho:20, julho 21, agosto e setembro 22.
> Mas isto são médias SST (acho eu).
> 
> A única bóia  para o Algarve (supostamente precisa) que conheço é a do Instituto Hidrográfico em Faro. As outras medições que já se fizeram noutras praias podem não ser totalmente "justas". Por exemplo ainda no ano passado foi medido no Porto Santo no final de Agosto 27,5 na praia, mas na bóia do Instituto Hidrográfico marcava 23-24 (na altura a bóia do Porto Santo ainda funcionava). Acho que isto deve-se ao facto da bóia do Instituto estar a 90 metros de profundidade enquanto a outra medição foi feita na costa perto da praia.



Na praia costuma estar um grau acima do valor da bóia de Faro. No sotavento a água está, nas praias, dois ou três graus acima do valor da bóia, especialmente para lá de Tavira. É uma zona assoreada, pouco profunda, próxima de Espanha...


----------



## Cluster (24 Jun 2013 às 08:26)

Estive a ver as SST de algumas zonas perto já dentro de Espanha como Mazagon, também tive a ver Vila Real de Santo António ainda em Portugal. Para Vila Real temos 20 21 22 22 e para Espanha 20 22 22 22 (ligeiramente mais quente), pelo menos nas SST não há grande diferença. O que era bom mesmo era termos mais bóias pelo País todo.


----------



## frederico (25 Jun 2013 às 20:21)

*Bóia de Faro nos 20ºC. *

Amanhã já deve ultrapassar este valor. Pouco a pouco a água do mar aquece. Ainda assim numa situação destas num ano _normal_ a água do mar já deveria estar acima dos 22ºC.

EDIT:

O Mediterrâneo teima em não aquecer na sua metade ocidental:


----------



## AnDré (25 Jun 2013 às 20:53)

frederico disse:


> *Bóia de Faro nos 20ºC. *
> 
> Amanhã já deve ultrapassar este valor. Pouco a pouco a água do mar aquece. Ainda assim numa situação destas num ano _normal_ a água do mar já deveria estar acima dos 22ºC.



Situação normal, Frederico?
Situação normal, e como disse o Cluster, são os actuais 20ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2013 às 21:25)

> *Bóia de Faro*
> Último registo:
> 2013-06-25 20:50 (UTC +1) Hora Legal de Verão
> Altura significativa	1.81	m
> ...



Atenção, à forte ondulação de SE que se faz sentir na costa algarvia, a água pode estar mais quentinha mas entrar com esta ondulação no mar, é bom para afogar-se. 

Normal é nos 20ºC, a água está praticamente à mesma temperatura que estava o ano passado.


----------



## frederico (25 Jun 2013 às 21:31)

AnDré disse:


> Situação normal, Frederico?
> Situação normal, e como disse o Cluster, são os actuais 20ºC.



André, se reparares pus em itálico. Com vento de Leste nesta altura do ano a água costuma estar mais quente.


----------



## Cluster (26 Jun 2013 às 19:45)

A bóia do Funchal já não funciona há dois dias, espero que eles a arranjem. É a unica boia que representa a RAM. Já basta o IPMA ter deixado de divulgar os boletins climatológicos da RAM.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2013 às 22:11)

No El Tiempo desta noite na TVE analisou-se o facto da água do mar se encontrar relativamente mais fria do que é normal, o que contribui também que as temperaturas em superfície terrestre não sejam mais elevadas (*as brisas estão a contribuir para as temperaturas suaves que se têm registado nos locais ao longo da costa ocidental e do Algarve*).


----------



## frederico (26 Jun 2013 às 22:36)

Gerofil disse:


> No El Tiempo desta noite na TVE analisou-se o facto da água do mar se encontrar relativamente mais fria do que é normal, o que contribui também que as temperaturas em superfície terrestre não sejam mais elevadas.



Por acaso no Sul tem havido mínimas algo _baixas. _

A bóia de Faro já ultrapassou os 20ºC e com sorte em breve chegará aos 22ºC.


----------



## Agreste (26 Jun 2013 às 23:19)

Águas mais quentes podem trazer algas... geralmente não costuma falhar muito. Felizmente não temos o problema das alforrecas porque não estamos no mediterrâneo...


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jun 2013 às 13:51)

E está assim a nossa praia de Carcavelos


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2013 às 18:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> E está assim a nossa praia de Carcavelos



Esta manhã:






Quase nem havia espaço para esticar a toalha.

A água estava fria, mas suportável. Tem vindo a melhorar ao longo dos dias.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jun 2013 às 18:49)

AnDré disse:


> *Quase nem havia espaço para esticar a toalha.*



É a malfada crise...
A praia nestes dias deve estar fenomenal


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2013 às 19:57)

A água do mar não está assim tão fria como andam a dizer, aliás está mais quente que no ano passado e ainda o ano passado no mês de Julho a água do mar andou nos 17/18ºC e não foi isso que impediu que Julho não tivesse temperaturas altas e noites tropicais. 

*Bóia de Faro (último ano)*






Quanto às temperaturas é normal e lógico que o sueste/leste não deixe que a temperatura suba muito no Algarve, sempre foi assim e sempre será, os dias mais quentes é o 1º dia de Levante e o último dia de Levante, se o vento não muda durante todo o dia e mantém-se de leste/sueste todo o dia, existe muito mais humidade do que quando o vento vai rodando conforme o dia vai andando. Durante a noite, as temperaturas não têem sido tropicais, porque simplesmente existe bastante humidade e isso é um factor determinante, o ar não é seco como é quando o vento está de Norte/Noroeste.

Noites tropicais em Junho:

4 noites (2012)
1 noite (2013)*

*até agora

Sem nortada no Algarve, as noites tropicais são mais raras de acontecer, sempre foi assim, vão ver quando é que existe noites tropicais e bastante quentes no Algarve é com vento Norte ou com leste/sueste?

Aliás, se este ano é a água do mar que tem influência, eu pergunto então, quando a água do mar estava mais fria no ano passado durante o mês de Julho foram os dias mais quentes e as noites mais quentes, pela altura do incêndio na Serra do Caldeirão, aí a água do mar não teve influência nenhuma mas este ano já tem, e nesses dias o vento soprou sempre de norte/noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2013 às 17:05)

Neste momento, o Guincho(Cascais) está assim.


----------



## geoair.pt (30 Jun 2013 às 16:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção, à forte ondulação de SE que se faz sentir na costa algarvia, a água pode estar mais quentinha mas entrar com esta ondulação no mar, é bom para afogar-se.
> 
> Normal é nos 20ºC, a água está praticamente à mesma temperatura que estava o ano passado.



Em Olhos d'Água tem estado ondulação suficiente para bandeira amarela e vermelha, coisa que nunca tinha testemunhado todas as vezes que tenho vindo de férias.
Há prevsão de mudança?  
Cumps


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2013 às 20:20)

Esta tarde na  Ericeira,praia dos Pescadores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2013 às 21:37)

geoair.pt disse:


> Em Olhos d'Água tem estado ondulação suficiente para bandeira amarela e vermelha, coisa que nunca tinha testemunhado todas as vezes que tenho vindo de férias.
> Há prevsão de mudança?
> Cumps



Amanhã ainda vai estar sueste, mas vai começar a diminuir e a partir de 3ª feira vai rodar para SW, mas no final da semana é capaz de voltar a ficar SE novamente que a partir de 5ª feira vem novamente vento de sueste/leste e aí pode repetir-se novamente a situação.

Hoje, também fui à praia e nem os pés molhei estava bandeira vermelha e a polícia marítima a vigiar a praia, curiosamente com a polícia marítima a vigiar ninguém entrou na água, é mesmo típico dos portugueses, quando está os nadadores salvadores metade não respeitam nem querem saber se está  bandeira vermelha ou amarela, mas quando está a autoridade o caso muda logo de figura.


----------



## frederico (3 Jul 2013 às 01:20)




----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2013 às 01:26)

No domingo à tarde, a água na Costa da Caparica estava excelente.

No espaço de uma semana, houve um significativo aumento da temperatura da água do mar:


----------



## Brunomc (3 Jul 2013 às 15:53)

AnDré disse:


> No domingo à tarde, a água na Costa da Caparica estava excelente.
> 
> No espaço de uma semana, houve um significativo aumento da temperatura da água do mar:



Foi devido ao tempo estar de E/SE 
Nos próximos dias a água vai aquecer outravez


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 15:47)

Bóia de Faro com 23,2ºC


----------



## frederico (4 Jul 2013 às 16:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bóia de Faro com 23,2ºC



Hoje em Monte Gordo-praia talvez chegue aos 26ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2013 às 16:10)

Neste momento, Praia da duquesa,Cascais.


----------



## frederico (4 Jul 2013 às 18:42)

A bóia de Faro já ultrapassou os 24ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2013 às 21:39)

Boas estou em Armação de pêra e a agua esta um caldo faz alguns anos que nao apanhava uma agua tão quente que maravilha :-)


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2013 às 21:42)

frederico disse:


> A bóia de Faro já ultrapassou os 24ºC



A água pode estar com uma temperatura excelente mas o que é que isso importa que nem os pés mais poder molhar, com ondulação de 2.5 metros prevista pelo IPMA para sábado, já no domingo passado estava bandeira vermelha hasteada e nos próximos dias ela vai ser hasteada novamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2013 às 21:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A água pode estar com uma temperatura excelente mas o que é que isso importa que nem os pés mais poder molhar, com ondulação de 2.5 metros prevista pelo IPMA para sábado, já no domingo passado estava bandeira vermelha hasteada e nos próximos dias ela vai ser hasteada novamente.



Exacto, o _levante_ aumenta a temperatura das águas mas também a sua ondulação.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2013 às 22:36)

frederico disse:


> A bóia de Faro já ultrapassou os 24ºC



Bela temperatura da água 
Espero que em agosto também esteja assim


----------



## stormy (4 Jul 2013 às 22:40)

Vai estar uma suestada poderosa nos próximos 3 a 4 dias...ondulação grande mas de período curto e toda partida ( más condições para o surf).....e agua a superar a barreira dos 25-26ºC quase de certeza.


----------



## Cluster (4 Jul 2013 às 23:04)

Vai estar um bom caldinho no sul, quando voces falam de 25 e 26 referem se a picos certo? Porque pelo menos pelos mapas das SST toda aquela parte antes do estreito de Gibraltar não costuma estar tão quente. Por outro lado os modelos falam em temperatura média e não em picos, dificilmente se podem manter tão quentes de noite, mas se assim for talvez estejamos perto de um recorde ?:P


----------



## frederico (4 Jul 2013 às 23:11)

Cluster disse:


> Vai estar um bom caldinho no sul, quando voces falam de 25 e 26 referem se a picos certo? Porque pelo menos pelos mapas das SST toda aquela parte antes do estreito de Gibraltar não costuma estar tão quente. Por outro lado os modelos falam em temperatura média e não em picos, dificilmente se podem manter tão quentes de noite, mas se assim for talvez estejamos perto de um recorde ?:P



A zona entre Tavira e a foz do Guadalquivir é muito mais quente que o Estreito. A profundidade é baixa, é uma zona assoreada. Há anos que se postam aqui imagens de satélite que demonstram isto.

EDIT: 25ºC ou 26ºC não é nada de anormal para Monte Gordo ou para a costa de Huelva. É aliás o normal em situações como esta, de levante prolongado.


----------



## Cluster (4 Jul 2013 às 23:29)

Pois tentei procurar mas não encontrei nada, não ando no forum assim há tantos anos. Estava a falar da mesma zona que tu referiste aqui entre Tavira e a foz do Gualquivir, por exemplo http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Mazagon/seatemp


----------



## frederico (4 Jul 2013 às 23:37)

Cluster disse:


> Pois tentei procurar mas não encontrei nada, não ando no forum assim há tantos anos. Estava a falar da mesma zona que tu referiste aqui entre Tavira e a foz do Gualquivir, por exemplo http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Mazagon/seatemp



http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/playas?p=21B


----------



## Cluster (4 Jul 2013 às 23:45)

Obrigado Frederico vou dar uma olhadela.

Segundo o site eles estão a prever uns 24-25 naquela zona , mas suponho que seja temperatura média. Portanto os picos de 26 podem ser uma realidade.


----------



## Cluster (5 Jul 2013 às 00:06)

Engraçado que nas Ilhas Baleares as temperaturas da água estão muito mais frias. As aguas na Madeira e Canárias (Gran Canária pelo menos) parecem estar um pouco mais frescas do que noutros anos.


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2013 às 00:58)

27 graus de temperatura de água na foz do Guadiana bem bom que deve estar em monto gordo e na manta rota


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2013 às 01:20)

Cluster disse:


> Engraçado que nas Ilhas Baleares as temperaturas da água estão muito mais frias. As aguas na Madeira e Canárias (Gran Canária menos) parecem estar um pouco mais frescas do que noutros anos.








Fonte: RTVE

Um longo período com ventos predominantes de oeste trouxe à superfície águas mais frias... 

*Atenção para quem queira ir de férias para aquelas zonas: *há 34 anos que a água do mediterrâneo não estava tão fria como este ano, por esta altura.


----------



## Cluster (5 Jul 2013 às 02:11)

Obrigado pela explicação, isso poderá afectar as correntes das Canárias ou a Madeira também?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2013 às 12:31)

O Sueste já está com força. Webcam de Sagres:


----------



## CptRena (5 Jul 2013 às 13:42)

Olhem aí p'ra cambada de irresponsáveis, irracionais, na praia ao Sol, nas horas de maior calor (UV mais elevados)

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/

É só seleccionar uma qualquer camera que está igual em praticamente todas. Onde houver areal, há malta a torrar.

A ondulação aqui na Praia da Barra, e nas prais em geral, parece estar bem intensa. Não em amplitude, mas em frequência.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2013 às 18:28)

Foto tirada ha minutos,Praia de Magoito/Aguda(Sintra)
Bela costa que nós temos. 






Fonte:Facebook


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2013 às 08:53)

Pensava ser um mito, mas ontem, por volta das 4h da manhã, assisti na praia de Santo Amaro de Oeiras, a um fenómeno de bioluminescência (mar brilhante) brutal.

Estava calor, e decidi ir dar um mergulho.
Quando entrámos na água o fenómeno foi este:






A fotografia não foi minha, não tinha nenhuma máquina comigo, mas foi tal e qual isto que aconteceu.
À medida que entrada na água, tudo ficava iluminado.
Pequenas bolinhas que se agarravam às pernas e aos calções.
Absolutamente mágico.

O fenómeno durou ainda alguns minutos, embora a forma intensa como demonstra essa fotografia, tenha sido apenas por breves instantes.
Como disse, absolutamente mágico.


----------



## frederico (6 Jul 2013 às 16:51)

Água a 25ºC no sotavento algarvio e costa de Huelva. É possível que nas praias haja pontos mais quentes especialmente durante a tarde.


----------



## belem (6 Jul 2013 às 16:57)

AnDré disse:


> Pensava ser um mito, mas ontem, por volta das 4h da manhã, assisti na praia de Santo Amaro de Oeiras, a um fenómeno de bioluminescência (mar brilhante) brutal.
> 
> Estava calor, e decidi ir dar um mergulho.
> Quando entrámos na água o fenómeno foi este:
> ...




Interessante, obrigado pelo relato.
Já testemunhei o mesmo, mas mais a Sul.

Deve ser plancton bioluminescente.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2013 às 18:01)

Esta tarde:

Praia do Guincho (Cascais)








Praia Grande (Sintra)


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2013 às 20:48)

Temperatura da água do mar nas na Grande Lisboa.

Hoje e amanhã:







Junto à praia, a temperatura da água é substancialmente superior. Pelo menos a julgar pela Costa da Caparica, onde a água, esteve formidável o dia todo.


----------



## frederico (6 Jul 2013 às 20:50)

O Rio Tejo poderia ter umas praias fantásticas. Tem temperaturas mais altas que o Mediterrâneo Ocidental.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2013 às 20:54)

frederico disse:


> O Rio Tejo poderia ter umas praias fantásticas. Tem temperaturas mais altas que o Mediterrâneo Ocidental.



Se bem que a qualidade das águas... É aquilo que sabemos.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2013 às 07:31)

Praia do Rei, Costa da Caparica.

Ontem à tarde, num dia estupendo de praia:






Hoje deverá haver mais do mesmo. Infelizmente, não para mim.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 14:23)

Excelente manha de praia na costa de Cascais, confirmo um pequeno aumento da temperatura da água do mar,até deu para fazer _snorkeling_ e ver belos cardumes, desde sargos,julianas,douradas entre muitos outros. 

Deixo aqui alguns registos das praias de Cascais.

Praia da Conceição





Praia da Rainha









Praia do Peixe


----------



## LuisFilipe (8 Jul 2013 às 01:47)

com a ausencia da nortada nestes ultimos dias, a temperatura do mar tem estado agradavel, e vai continuar assim durante a semana toda.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2013 às 01:50)

LuisFilipe disse:


> com a ausencia da nortada nestes ultimos dias, a temperatura do mar tem estado agradavel, e vai continuar assim durante a semana toda.



Sim aqui pela Figueira a água tem estado a uma temperatura bem mais agradável do que no meu primeiro dia de banhos no primeiro dia de verão


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2013 às 02:07)

AnDré disse:


> No domingo à tarde, a água na Costa da Caparica estava excelente.
> 
> No espaço de uma semana, houve um significativo aumento da temperatura da água do mar:



Previsão para dia 9, terça-feira, à tarde:






Em 15 dias, passou-se do _gelo_ ao _caldo_.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 02:32)

AnDré disse:


> Previsão para dia 10, quarta-feira, à tarde:
> 
> Em 15 dias, passou-se do _gelo_ ao _caldo_.



Espero que não aqueça muito mais, senão as praias são invadidas pelas alforrecas.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 15:27)

Praia do Guincho, neste preciso momento. 






Fonte: facebook


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2013 às 19:44)

A mesma praia, mas à hora de almoço. :shock:






In facebook.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Jul 2013 às 19:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> praias são invadidas pelas alforrecas



Já vi várias nadando alegremente ao lado da minha prancha. Parecem engraçadas mas provocam queimadura horrível na pele e eu sei bem o que isso é


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Jul 2013 às 20:04)

belem disse:


> plancton bioluminescente.



Incrível. Aqui no Forum estamos sempre a aprender coisas novas.


----------



## frederico (9 Jul 2013 às 16:15)

Bóia de Faro: *25ºC*


----------



## Cluster (9 Jul 2013 às 16:35)

A água neste ano esta muito melhor no Algarve, acho que no ano passado a boia nem chegou aos 25 durante o ano inteiro, até chegou a estar mais quente em Lisboa algumas vezes, situação anormal.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 21:15)

Tarde amena na praia do Guincho.
Vento moderado do quadrante NO.
A  temperatura da água do mar estava excelente(tendo em conta a praia em questão)devia rondar os *18,5ºC*/*19,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 11:37)

Bastante nevoeiro na faixa costeira dos concelhos de _*Sintra*_ e *Mafra*.
_*Linha de Cascais*_ e _*Costa*_ são sem duvida  as melhores escolhas para se fazer praia.

*Condições actuais*:


----------



## frederico (10 Jul 2013 às 16:09)

Bóia de Faro a *24.6ºC*!

Leixões a rondar os 18ºC, portanto é possível que em pontos da costa norte, nas praias, a água esteja a 20ºC.


----------



## frederico (10 Jul 2013 às 16:12)

Cluster disse:


> A água neste ano esta muito melhor no Algarve, acho que no ano passado a boia nem chegou aos 25 durante o ano inteiro, até chegou a estar mais quente em Lisboa algumas vezes, situação anormal.



Sei na Universidade do Algarve há uns anos foi feito um seminário sobre as temperaturas da água do mar na região, e foi sublinhado que há muita *variabilidade inter-anual*. A temperatura depende de diversos factores, sendo um dos mais importantes a direcção do vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 16:38)

*Banhos interditados na praia de Carcavelos por possível contaminação da água*


Queixas de ardores e comichões na pele dos banhistas levaram as autoridades a pedir às pessoas para saírem do mar na tarde desta quarta-feira, por volta das 15h, na praia de Carcavelos, avança a Polícia Marítima de Cascais.Um agente da Polícia Marítima disse ao PÚBLICO que a interdição das águas se ficou a dever a queixas de banhistas que diziam sentir ardores na pele depois de terem tomado banho 

"As filas para os chuveiros de água doce são intermináveis", revelou uma testemunha no local ao PÚBLICO.

"Há muitas pessoas a tentar ir para a água, mas os nadadores-salvadores estão a fazer os possíveis para as impedir"

Fonte: http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...provoca-o-caos-na-praia-de-carcavelos-1599842









*Livecam Carcavelos* http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 17:21)

frederico disse:


> Bóia de Faro a *24.6ºC*!
> 
> Leixões a rondar os 18ºC, portanto é possível que em pontos da costa norte, nas praias, a água esteja a 20ºC.



Ontem ou la o que foi chegou a passar dos 20, dias muito bons para os amantes da agua em toda a costa portuguesa diria eu.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Jul 2013 às 17:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Banhos interditados na praia de Carcavelos por possível contaminação da água*
> 
> 
> Queixas de ardores e comichões na pele dos banhistas levaram as autoridades a pedir às pessoas para saírem do mar na tarde desta quarta-feira, por volta das 15h, na praia de Carcavelos, avança a Polícia Marítima de Cascais.Um agente da Polícia Marítima disse ao PÚBLICO que a interdição das águas se ficou a dever a queixas de banhistas que diziam sentir ardores na pele depois de terem tomado banho
> ...



Alguém sabe a possível causa disto ?? Será algas ou água dos esgotos ??


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2013 às 17:46)

Brunomc disse:


> Alguém sabe a possível causa disto ?? Será algas ou água dos esgotos ??



Algas não será certamente.
Ainda não se sabe, foram levadas amostras de agua para analise,é esperar.
Já agora parece que a interdição é entre a Praia da Torre (Oeiras) e Praia do Peixe(Cascais), ou seja toda a linha do Estoril/Cascais  foi corrida com bandeira vermelha, impressionante.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 19:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algas não será certamente.
> Ainda não se sabe, foram levadas amostras de agua para analise,é esperar.
> Já agora parece que a interdição é entre a Praia da Torre (Oeiras) e Praia do Peixe(Cascais), ou seja toda a linha do Estoril/Cascais  foi corrida com bandeira vermelha, impressionante.



Mais vale assim com a saúde pública não se brinca


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jul 2013 às 19:31)

Bóia de faro a 24.4 bem bom estranho é na zona da foz do guadiana a água esteja a apenas 22 graus


----------



## Cluster (10 Jul 2013 às 19:38)

Se calhar Faro está com atraso em relação às temperaturas do mar que deverão descer


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 12:41)

*AVISO (atualização)*



> A Câmara Municipal de Cascais informa os munícipes e visitantes que a interdição a banhos na Praia de Carcavelos foi levantada ontem, quarta-feira, ao final do dia pela Capitania do Porto de Cascais. O uso da praia está, por isso, a ser feito como sempre: em segurança. Contudo, e até ter os resultados das análises realizadas ontem, a Câmara Municipal de Cascais e as autoridades competentes desaconselham a entrada no mar a pessoas com maior sensibilidade e a crianças.
> A Câmara Municipal de Cascais informa ainda que está a endereçar todos os esforços para que as análises, cujo resultado habitualmente demora 48 horas a ser conhecido, possam ser divulgadas junto do público com a máxima celeridade. Porque leva muito a sério a questão de qualidade das suas águas balneares, e porque foi considerada por organizações internacionais como um dos 20 destinos mais sustentáveis da Europa, a Câmara Municipal de Cascais não se limita à realização de uma análise por mês como é estipulado pela Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente. Liderando aquelas que são reconhecidas como as melhores práticas nesta matéria a nível nacional, a Câmara Municipal de Cascais conduz testes de qualidade semanais às águas de todas as praias do Concelho. E esses testes têm apontado consistentemente no sentido da excelência das nossas águas, justificando as Bandeiras Azuis que hasteamos nas nossas praias e a confiança de milhares de banhistas que diariamente escolhem as praias do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## frederico (11 Jul 2013 às 12:56)

23.6ºC na Bóia de Faro. 

Entretanto o Mediterrâneo Ocidental tem aquecido:


----------



## LuisFilipe (13 Jul 2013 às 00:02)

alguma data para voltar alguma ondualção  no mar? pelo windguru a flatada vai continuar  pra semana, e ja tou farto disto, o mar nem mexe. 

Para quem pratica desportos de ondas como eu é mesmo uma chatisse.


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2013 às 16:38)

Bóia de Faro a 21.7ºC. 

Com o vento e ondulação de Sudoeste a temperatura deverá andar em torno dos 20ºC no barlavento, 21/22ºC no centro da costa e 22/23ºC no sotavento. 

Se virar a sueste voltará a subir.


----------



## Cluster (13 Jul 2013 às 17:10)

A previsão pelo site da AEMET que partilhaste sugere hoje 22 e amanha 24

O continente não está nada mau para a época.

Os Açores estão a aquecer muito na parte ocidental.

A Madeira está quentinha após uns dias mais esquesitos para a época.


----------



## frederico (13 Jul 2013 às 18:18)

Cluster disse:


> A previsão pelo site da AEMET que partilhaste sugere hoje 22 e amanha 24
> 
> O continente não está nada mau para a época.
> 
> ...



Com a brisa de sudoeste e a ondulação de sudoeste, que é a situação mais comum durante o Verão, a temperatura da água do mar costuma andar dentro da média na costa algarvia. A média é de 20ºC para Praia da Rocha, 21/22ºC para o Cabo de Santa Maria e 23ºC para o sotavento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Jul 2013 às 18:39)

Musa 2013


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 10:18)

*AVISO ÁGUAS BALNEARES* : A Câmara Municipal de Cascais dá a conhecer a última nota de imprensa da Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente sobre os casos registados em várias praias da àrea metropolitana de Lisboa, entre as quais Carcavelos.



> "Aplicação de medidas de caracter preventivo à prática de banhos na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa.
> Na sequência de relatos pontuais de comichão na pele, por parte de banhistas, após contacto com a água do mar nas praias de Santo Amaro de Oeiras e São João da Caparica, que indiciam podermos estar perante casos semelhantes aos registados nas praias de Carcavelos e da Torre, a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) mantém para amanhã, 15 de Julho, as medidas preventivas adoptadas para as praias da área Metropolitana de Lisboa. Assim, é desaconselhada a prática de banhos nas quatro praias mencionadas, especialmente por parte de crianças e pessoas com maior sensibilidade, devendo ser consultados os nadadores-salvadores, nas restantes praias, em particular para comunicação de eventuais novas ocorrências.
> Estas restrições têm um carácter preventivo, prevendo-se para breve a normalização da situação, que está a ser monitorizada de forma permanente e articulada entre a APA, Autarquias e Autoridade Marítima.
> As entidades encarregues de efectuar as respectivas análises laboratoriais, APA, Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera e SANEST, Empresa Intermunicipal de Saneamento da Costa do Estoril, estimam poder disponibilizar ao longo do dia de amanhã, 15 de Julho, resultados que permitam aferir a origem destas ocorrências."


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2013 às 12:54)

*Agência do Ambiente levantou interdição em cinco praias da Grande Lisboa, mas continua sem saber o que causou as reacções alérgicas*




> Não foi a concentração de micro-algas na água do mar a causar as reacções alérgicas a dezenas de banhistas nas praias de Carcavelos, da Torre e de Santo Amaro, na Linha de Cascais, e do CDS e São João, na Costa da Caparica, em Almada. Mas a incerteza mantém-se: a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) ainda não sabe o que provocou as queixas de comichão e vermelhidão na pele registadas ao longo dos últimos seis dias. Ontem foram registados mais 18 casos na Costa da Caparica.
> 
> A mensagem da APA foi esclarecedora. "Não conseguimos detectar uma relação causal entre as microalgas e as situações de irritação cutânea verificadas", assegurou ontem, em conferência de imprensa, Nuno Lacasta, presidente da APA. Daí as "autoridades" concluírem "que se justifica o levantamento da recomendação" para a população não ir a banhos nas praias onde até agora se registaram as queixas. "Não há contaminação das águas da Grande Lisboa", garantiu.
> 
> ...



Isto vai para aqui um imbróglio...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 15:09)

Cenário actual da costa de *Cascais*/ *Estoril*, praia do Tamariz no horizonte. 







Fonte: Facebook


----------



## homem do mar (17 Jul 2013 às 20:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cenário actual da costa de *Cascais*/ *Estoril*, praia do Tamariz no horizonte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o que tem?


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 10:25)

*Banhos voltam a ser desaconselhados nas praias do Sul do Tejo*




> O registo de quase 80 casos de irritação cutânea nas praias da zona da Costa de Caparica na quarta-feira fez com que as autoridades desaconselhassem, esta quinta-feira, os banhos de mar a toda a população na margem sul do Tejo.
> 
> De acordo com o comandante Cruz Gomes, da Capitania de Lisboa, na quarta-feira registaram-se 70 casos nas praias a sul da Costa de Caparica e Fonte da Telha e oito casos em São João da Caparica.
> 
> ...



2013-07-18 08:40

Um video sobre a mesma noticia
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...praias-da-margem-sul-e-em-s.-pedro-do-estoril


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

Bóia de Faro a 23.5ºC. 

Este mês de Julho quem foi para o Algarve não se pode queixar da água do mar.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2013 às 20:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Banhos voltam a ser desaconselhados nas praias do Sul do Tejo*



Ontem não dei conta de nada. E estive muito tempo na água.
Mas hoje senti uma espécie de ardor nos braços e nas pernas, e quando saí tinha uma mancha vermelha no braço direito. 
Pus protector, e a mancha rapidamente desapareceu.

Ontem o mar estava completamente flat e com uma temperatura sensacional. (Para quê ir ao Algarve? )

Hoje, a mesma coisa. Embora fora de água, houvesse um brisa algo fresca, de oeste.

Ontem bandeiras verdes em toda a Costa. Hoje tudo amarelo. Não devido à ondulação, mas à "dita praga".


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2013 às 20:28)

A semana passada estive 2 dias na albufeira de Castelo de Bode. Nunca tinha ido a banhos naquela albufeira. Fiquei absolutamente fã.
A água estava um caldinho. Deu para fazer uma série de actividades dentro de água. Awesome! Recomendo!


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jul 2013 às 21:07)

AnDré disse:


> A semana passada estive 2 dias na albufeira de Castelo de Bode. Nunca tinha ido a banhos naquela albufeira. Fiquei absolutamente fã.
> A água estava um caldinho. Deu para fazer uma série de actividades dentro de água. Awesome! Recomendo!



Seria curioso saber a temperatura da água ai mas sei que no agroal a água ronda os 17 o que obviamente é um gelo


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2013 às 22:10)

homem do mar disse:


> Seria curioso saber a temperatura da água ai mas sei que no agroal a água ronda os 17 o que obviamente é um gelo



No Agroal a água é corrente.
Ali está completamente parada. Fui no dia 11 e 12, portanto, imediatamente a seguir aos dias em que a região superou os 40ºC. 
A água devia estar entre os 24ºC no centro da albufeira e os 27ºC nas margens.
Acho que foi a água mais quente que apanhei em Portugal.

Há uma página que diz as temperaturas da água do mar.

 Praias em directo

Segundo esse site, da Manta Rota a Monte Gordo, a água do mar está a 26,2ºC.

24,1ºC na Armona, 22,8ºC na praia de Faro.
Salema, mais fria, nos 19,3ºC

Costa Ocidental:

Moledo: 21,1ºC
Póvoa do Varzim: 21,7ºC
Canidelo: 22,0ºC
Furadouro: 21,8ºC
Pedrogão: 21,1ºC
Baleal: 20,8ºC
Santa Cruz: 19,9ºC
Praia Grande: 19,8ºC
Guincho: 21,4ºC
Fonte da Telha: 20,8ºC
Figueirinha (Setúbal): 24,1ºC
Melides: 21,3ºC
Porto Covo: 21,6ºC
Zambujeira do Mar: 19,8ºC
Arrifana: 20,1ºC

Nas fluviais, a praia do Carvoeiro, em Proença a Nova, está com 25,9ºC.
O Azibo, com 24,9ºC.

Isto, dados deste site, actualizado às 21h.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2013 às 22:19)

Video realizado esta tarde ao largo de Cascais. 
*Gopro3* sempre espectacular. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lm21K8_Oxg"]Classe 49er - Jorge Lima & JosÃ© Costa / Cascais Addicted - YouTube[/ame]

Fonte: http://www.facebook.com/FlyMoviePRO


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2013 às 22:43)

AnDré disse:


> No Agroal a água é corrente.
> Ali está completamente parada. Fui no dia 11 e 12, portanto, imediatamente a seguir aos dias em que a região superou os 40ºC.
> A água devia estar entre os 24ºC no centro da albufeira e os 27ºC nas margens.
> Acho que foi a água mais quente que apanhei em Portugal.
> ...



Acho os valores da temperatura da água muito elevados 
Segundo o IPMA e o IH a temperatura anda nos 18-19ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2013 às 22:55)

Segundo o semanário SOL a dita "Comichão" chega ao Algarve, Bivalves contaminados a Sul do Tejo e Autoridades não sabem explicar a situação, estes são uns dos títulos da 1ª página deste semanário que está amanhã nas bancas.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2013 às 23:04)

Brunomc disse:


> Acho os valores da temperatura da água muito elevados
> Segundo o IPMA e o IH a temperatura anda nos 18-19ºC



A temperatura da água do mar é diferente da temperatura da água nas praias. Nas praias a água no verão é por norma mais quente que no mar. Além de que a amplitude diária é superior.
As temperaturas que constam no IPMA é para o alto mar, e não para as praias.

Hoje, por exemplo, segundo esse site, a temperatura da água na Fonte da Telha, variou entre os 20,0ºC às 7h e os 21,4ºC às 15h.


----------



## Cluster (19 Jul 2013 às 00:45)

Apesar de poder concordar que as temperaturas na água podem variar muito na costa em relação ao mar acho esse site um pouco exagerado. Quando há muitas partículas na agua por norma à superfície está bastante mais quente que 1 ou 2 metros abaixo, quem faz mergulho em portugal ja deve ter notado isso. Assim sendo um termómetro na rebentação provavelmente marca mais que a uns metros da costa e com alguma profundidade. Quando as águas estão mais cristalinas e paradas muitas vezes a costa está mais fria que o mar. O problema deste método de medição é que entramos nas "ruemas e emas do mar" e nunca mais ninguém percebe que mares é que são mais quentes, assim como um mergulho rápido depressa mostra que a água não está assim tão quente por baixo das partículas como dava a acreditar.  

Como exemplo posso dizer que já usei um termómetro de piscina em Porto Santo e passou dos 28 graus, Porto Santo não costuma ser tão quente como a Madeira e nesse dia davam para ai uns 25 na Madeira e 24 para Porto Santo (IPMA). Também posso dizer que cerca de 10-20 metros da costa o mar estava claramente mais frio (provavelmente os tais 24 graus).


----------



## frederico (19 Jul 2013 às 02:10)

Cluster disse:


> Apesar de poder concordar que as temperaturas na água podem variar muito na costa em relação ao mar acho esse site um pouco exagerado. Quando há muitas partículas na agua por norma à superfície está bastante mais quente que 1 ou 2 metros abaixo, quem faz mergulho em portugal ja deve ter notado isso. Assim sendo um termómetro na rebentação provavelmente marca mais que a uns metros da costa e com alguma profundidade. Quando as águas estão mais cristalinas e paradas muitas vezes a costa está mais fria que o mar. O problema deste método de medição é que entramos nas "ruemas e emas do mar" e nunca mais ninguém percebe que mares é que são mais quentes, assim como um mergulho rápido depressa mostra que a água não está assim tão quente por baixo das partículas como dava a acreditar.
> 
> Como exemplo posso dizer que já usei um termómetro de piscina em Porto Santo e passou dos 28 graus, Porto Santo não costuma ser tão quente como a Madeira e nesse dia davam para ai uns 25 na Madeira e 24 para Porto Santo (IPMA). Também posso dizer que cerca de 10-20 metros da costa o mar estava claramente mais frio (provavelmente os tais 24 graus).




Seria útil que houvesse em Portugal um sistema de temperatura da água do mar para praias como há em Espanha. Em Monte Gordo medir 26ºC na praia é algo muito frequente entre Junho e Setembro.


----------



## Cluster (19 Jul 2013 às 02:59)

Não digo que não mas depois teríamos que saber diferenciar tudo isto, dependendo da "poeira" na água e outros fenómenos, um termómetro a meio metro de profundidade poderá estar vários graus mais quente das águas a 2 metros ou mais. Assim sendo uma pessoa que quer nadar e sair um pouco da zona onde tem pé ou mesmo snorking/mergulho de apneia a pequena profundidade (por exemplo 5 metros) pode experienciar aquilo que eu costumo nas nossas águas nestas condições, uma quebra rápida da temperatura. 

Apesar de tudo tenho a consciência que em muitas praias a água mais perto da costa ou a muito pouca profundidade pode apresentar valores mais elevados. Em zonas de água parada muitas vezes a temperatura está mais baixa que no mar. Por isso sim teria o seu uso, mas precisamos de saber como interpretar os dados para não dizermos que temos águas tão mornas como as caraíbas qualquer dia :P


----------



## Cluster (19 Jul 2013 às 03:04)

Já agora particularmente na situação em que a água está mais turva em cima se mergulharmos nestas condições muitas vezes deparamo-nos com uma visibilidade bastante melhorada logo a 1 ou 2 metros, é precisamente nessa camada visível que separa a água turva da cristalina onde normalmente se sente logo a diferença de temperatura. Estas poeiras são normalmente naturais, resto de algas, areia levantada etc e não signinifica por si só que a praia esteja suja.


----------



## frederico (19 Jul 2013 às 03:08)

Cluster disse:


> Já agora particularmente na situação em que a água está mais turva em cima se mergulharmos nestas condições muitas vezes deparamo-nos com uma visibilidade bastante melhorada logo a 1 ou 2 metros, é precisamente nessa camada visível que separa a água turva da cristalina onde normalmente se sente logo a diferença de temperatura. Estas poeiras são normalmente naturais, resto de algas, areia levantada etc e não signinifica por si só que a praia esteja suja.



Não sei como os espanhóis lançam as temperaturas para as praias mas presumo que haja guidelines para isto.


----------



## Cluster (19 Jul 2013 às 03:17)

Pois também não sei, mas assim como acho que as ruemas são úteis para caracterizar o nosso meio urbanístico também medições de temperaturas nas próprias praias poderiam ajudar-nos a perceber melhor o que se passa perto da costa. 

Posso dar um exemplo que aconteceu há cerca de 2 semanas. Estava na praia de Leça e a bóia de Leixões marcava cerca de 17,5. Normalmente quando a água está a essa temperatura os ossos dos meus pés doem sempre no inicio, nesse dia quando fui para a praia não senti nada. A água estava muito mais quentinha. A situação inversa já me aconteceu também na praia da Foz com maré vasa e águas muito paradas, onde era suposto não estar a gelar mas estava bastante mais fria do que o esperado.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2013 às 19:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Segundo o semanário SOL a dita "Comichão" chega ao Algarve, Bivalves contaminados a Sul do Tejo e Autoridades não sabem explicar a situação, estes são uns dos títulos da 1ª página deste semanário que está amanhã nas bancas.



Hoje tive na praia da Comporta e reparei que estava cheia mas cheia de algas e caranguejos mortos..Não sei o que se passa com as águas da nossa costa 
Já agora em relação às temperaturas da água do mar, não sei como o fazem para medir, mas hoje reparei na estação da Comporta e tá toda destruida e com falta de manutenção..Não sei mesmo em que se vão basear para meter dados no tal site..


----------



## frederico (19 Jul 2013 às 22:10)

Cluster disse:


> Pois também não sei, mas assim como acho que as ruemas são úteis para caracterizar o nosso meio urbanístico também medições de temperaturas nas próprias praias poderiam ajudar-nos a perceber melhor o que se passa perto da costa.
> 
> Posso dar um exemplo que aconteceu há cerca de 2 semanas. Estava na praia de Leça e a bóia de Leixões marcava cerca de 17,5. Normalmente quando a água está a essa temperatura os ossos dos meus pés doem sempre no inicio, nesse dia quando fui para a praia não senti nada. A água estava muito mais quentinha. A situação inversa já me aconteceu também na praia da Foz com maré vasa e águas muito paradas, onde era suposto não estar a gelar mas estava bastante mais fria do que o esperado.





Se há guidelines para medir a temperatura da água do mar então as concessões de praias poderiam fazer isso e enviar os dados para o IPMA, hoje em dia com as novas tecnologias é simples e é algo que não implica muitos custos acrescidos.


EDIT: 

À pouca a bóia de Faro estava a 24.5ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2013 às 11:17)

A temperatura do mar no inico de Julho andou mesmo um caldinho na costa alentejana, chegou mesmo aos 23ºC 
Gráfico da Bóia de Sines


----------



## Cluster (20 Jul 2013 às 14:44)

Dos Julhos mais quentes que me lembro a nível do mar para o continente: )


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2013 às 21:59)

Cluster disse:


> Dos Julhos mais quentes que me lembro a nível do mar para o continente: )



Pelo menos os últimos anos em termos gerais foram menos bons e houve anos com muita nortada no Algarve como 2008 e a costa algarvia teve longos períodos de água fria.


----------



## LuisFilipe (21 Jul 2013 às 00:04)

quando a nortada nao aparece, normalmente a temperatura de agua sobe, mas pelos vistos pra semana volta a nortada volta em força, e a agua volta as temperatures mais normais.


----------



## frederico (21 Jul 2013 às 05:19)

LuisFilipe disse:


> quando a nortada nao aparece, normalmente a temperatura de agua sobe, mas pelos vistos pra semana volta a nortada volta em força, e a agua volta as temperatures mais normais.



Atenção, esta nortada de que falo na costa sul do Algarve ocorre em situações sinópticas distintas da nortada da costa ocidental de Portugal Continental.


----------



## frederico (22 Jul 2013 às 13:58)

*Bóia de Faro a 24.1ºC. *


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jul 2013 às 20:03)

IPMA dá 21ºC a Viana e Porto e 20ºC a Lisboa, Sines e Sagres da água do mar. Muito mais elevado do que o normal, pena o tempo chungoso cá fora...


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2013 às 20:23)

Skizzo disse:


> IPMA dá 21ºC a Viana e Porto e 20ºC a Lisboa, Sines e Sagres da água do mar. Muito mais elevado do que o normal, pena o tempo chungoso cá fora...



Mas na praia está mais quente. Um ou dois graus


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 21:13)

Fotos tiradas esta tarde junto à costa de Cascais, a água estava espectacular.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Jul 2013 às 22:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos tiradas esta tarde junto à costa de Cascais, a água estava espectacular.



Está tão espectacular que até os tubarões gostam dela 
Este morreu, mas existem mais na nossa costa, isto é devido ao aquecimento das nossas águas..



> http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...ho=Cascais&Option=Interior&content_id=3348643


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2013 às 22:56)

Brunomc disse:


> Está tão espectacular que até os tubarões gostam dela
> Este morreu, mas existem mais na nossa costa, isto é devido ao aquecimento das nossas águas..



LOL, sim é uma especie que existe em abundância, a comunicação social fez cá um aparato,como de um *OVNI* se tratasse, enfim.
Ainda há dias foi apanhada uma lula de 50 kilos na costa de Sesimbra, e nada falaram, um tubarao com 300 kilos dá claramente mais impacto.


----------



## Cluster (31 Jul 2013 às 15:16)

Uma lula de 50 kg? Ui


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 15:27)

Cluster disse:


> Uma lula de 50 kg? Ui



Sim, apanhada no dia 18 deste mês. 
Aqui fica este belo exemplar.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2013 às 18:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, apanhada no dia 18 deste mês.
> Aqui fica este belo exemplar.



Grande lula 
Não será uma Pota ?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2013 às 23:44)

Brunomc disse:


> Grande lula
> Não será uma Pota ?



Andei a ver na net, e de facto tem mais semelhanças com uma Pota do que uma lula "comum".
De certeza que existem pessoas aqui no fórum que percebem mais do assunto, o membro *Belem* será certamente uma delas.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2013 às 23:36)

Em questão de temperatura de água, a costa Oeste tem tido um Verão muito anormal.

Depois de um Junho com temperatura de água bem abaixo do normal (14/15ºC), o mês de Julho foi exactamente o contrário (19/21ºC).


----------



## LuisFilipe (2 Ago 2013 às 12:19)

verdade, isso deveu-se a varias semanas com vento fraco e ausnecia de nortada.   O mês de julho teve poucas nortadas se bem me lembro. 
Mas ela vem ai ja amanha por isso é natural que as temperaturas da agua descem para os 17...18 º


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2013 às 18:23)

*Água do mar 3 graus mais quente* 

A água da costa portuguesa está três graus mais quente do que em anos anteriores, registando-se valores a rondar os 23 e 24 graus durante o mês passado. Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), os valores verificados estão mais altos do que o habitual devido à inexistência do vento de nortada. Nos meses de julho e de agosto de outros anos, a temperatura varia entre os 17º e os 19º na costa ocidental e entre os 19º e os 22º na costa sul. 
"Como em julho não se verificou a ocorrência de nortada, não há o habitual afloramento costeiro das águas subsuperficiais [mais profundas] mais frias, pelo que se têm registado valores da temperatura da água do mar mais elevados do que o habitual", refere fonte do IPMA, dando conta "da temperatura da água um a três graus acima do habitual para a época". 
No que toca às temperaturas do ar, o IPMA dá conta de uma ligeira descida dos valores relativamente aos registados nos últimos dias. Até domingo, segundo a meteorologista Cristina Simões, a influência de uma frente de ar mais frio vai provocar uma descida da temperatura na ordem dos dois graus. Nos primeiros dias da próxima semana, porém, a tendência é para o mercúrio dos termómetros voltar a subir.

André Pereira

Correio da Manhã


----------



## belem (4 Ago 2013 às 17:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Andei a ver na net, e de facto tem mais semelhanças com uma Pota do que uma lula "comum".
> De certeza que existem pessoas aqui no fórum que percebem mais do assunto, o membro *Belem* será certamente uma delas.



O termo lula também está bem aplicado.

Para as lulas muito grandes, existe igualmente o termo de lula gigante.

Para distinguir as espécies ou as variedades, o ideal será sempre utilizar termos científicos.


----------



## LuisFilipe (4 Ago 2013 às 20:52)

Pena ter entrado esta nortada toda, vai estragar a temperatura toda da agua do mar, vai  descer e bem


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2013 às 22:39)

Algarve (Quarteira): a temperatura da água do mar tem estado bem agradável este ano, mais quente que em anos anteriores; ontem a ondulação estava demasiado forte mas hoje diminuiu. Ontem houve vento a partir das 16h00 mas hoje já não houve tanto vento.

Noto também uma grande diminuição de pessoas na praia (uma redução superior a 50 % comparada com anos anteriores).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Ago 2013 às 23:42)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Pena ter entrado esta nortada toda, vai estragar a temperatura toda da agua do mar, vai  descer e bem



Sim, era inevitável, hoje na costa de Cascais a água estava bem mais fria comparativamente com os últimos 2/3 dias (cheguei a ver muitas alforrecas).


----------



## LuisFilipe (6 Ago 2013 às 00:45)

algum algarviuo sabe me dizer se com a entrada de ondulaçao de sueste, a temperatura da agua do mar sobe rapidamente ou demora vários dias?


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2013 às 23:12)

Nem só de praias do litoral vive o Verão, umas fotos de Rio Caldo (Caniçada), anteontem. 
A temperatura da água era de uns 20/22ºC, bem melhor que os actuais 16º da costa mais próxima.


----------



## rozzo (9 Ago 2013 às 13:27)

LuisFilipe disse:


> algum algarviuo sabe me dizer se com a entrada de ondulaçao de sueste, a temperatura da agua do mar sobe rapidamente ou demora vários dias?



Não sou algarvio, mas diria que estando já água quente relativamente instalada na zona (é o caso), no Sotavento já não deve haver muito para subir, pelo menos perto da fronteira lá para a zona de Monte Gordo, e no Barlavento deve subir bastante rápido assim que quebra a Nortada. Neste momento a água nessa zona mais a Oeste está bastante fresca ainda, a diferença entre Sagres e Manta Rota deve ser à vontade uns 5/6º, mas penso que rapidamente se esbaterá, visto ser essencialmente apenas junto à costa que a água está mais fria.

Aliás, deve ser tão estreita apenas junto à costa essa faixa de água mais fria no Barlavento, que nem se nota nos modelos numéricos, apenas em medições mesmo de bóias nas praias como as disponíveis pela fundação vodafone.






http://praiaemdirecto.com:8080/beac...main.html?zoom=10&lat=38.571303&lon=-9.195772



Quando a água quente não está ainda instalada ao largo, claro mesmo sem Nortada demora ainda uns bons dias a aquecer, com fluxo de água mais quente vinda do lado do Mediterrâneo.

Na verdade, como está agora, mais do que a água em si aquecer, ou do que chegar água mais quente, o essencial é ser quebrada a Nortada, para deixar de haver subida de água fria junto à costa. Portanto, não é tanto a água a aquecer, mas mais o fornecimento de água fria à superfície a ser cortado.
Isso sim é relativamente rápido, tal como o oposto, "quando ligam o botão da Nortada".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2013 às 20:05)

Manta Rota: Bandeira amarela hasteada! Mesmo com ondas de SE (levante), tal como disse o rozzo, a temperatura manteve-se.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Ago 2013 às 20:42)

Agua a aquecer no Algarve e a descer na restante costa hoje água estava bem fria em são Martinho do porto


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2013 às 22:33)

Mais um dia de bandeira amarela nas praias do Algarve. Esta tarde, fui a banhos à praia do Retur e deixei o carro na urbanização, nunca tinha deixado o carro tão longe da praia e vou aquela praia há muitos anos. A água estava óptima, até andava uns peixinhos bem junto à costa prai uns 10 metros depois de entrar na água. O tema da praia era quantos litros de água bebeste , eu bebi uns quantos litrinhos passou uma ondinha mais violenta por cima de mim que meti água por todo o lado.  ondas marafadas  Não fosse a suestada e era uma categoria.   Agora com suestada, todos bebem água e água estava salgada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Ago 2013 às 00:59)

No dia 10 de tarde e já com bandeira verde, eram visíveis grandes cardumes de grandes peixes como nunca tinha visto na região. 

Ontem, dia 11, caminhada desde Manta Rota até Monte Gordo e regresso, bandeira amarela apenas na praia do cabeço (verde em Manta Rota, Lota, Altura, Praia Verde e Monte Gordo). 

A partir de hoje a ondulação deverá acalmar e a temperatura talvez desça ligeiramente, visto que vai regressar a nortada.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2013 às 09:38)

Ontem,manha quente em *Sesimbra*, a água estava espectacular.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2013 às 11:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No dia 10 de tarde e já com bandeira verde, eram visíveis grandes cardumes de grandes peixes como nunca tinha visto na região.
> 
> Ontem, dia 11, caminhada desde Manta Rota até Monte Gordo e regresso, bandeira amarela apenas na praia do cabeço (verde em Manta Rota, Lota, Altura, Praia Verde e Monte Gordo).
> 
> A partir de hoje a ondulação deverá acalmar e a temperatura talvez desça ligeiramente, visto que vai regressar a nortada.



É preciso ter sorte, com tantas praias ao pé, só a minha é que tinha bandeira amarela.


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2013 às 21:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais um dia de bandeira amarela nas praias do Algarve. Esta tarde, fui a banhos à praia do Retur e deixei o carro na urbanização, nunca tinha deixado o carro tão longe da praia e vou aquela praia há muitos anos. A água estava óptima, até andava uns peixinhos bem junto à costa prai uns 10 metros depois de entrar na água. O tema da praia era quantos litros de água bebeste , eu bebi uns quantos litrinhos passou uma ondinha mais violenta por cima de mim que meti água por todo o lado.  ondas marafadas  Não fosse a suestada e era uma categoria.   Agora com suestada, todos bebem água e água estava salgada



Na Praia Verde costuma haver mais estacionamento e se souberes podes deixar na Aldeia Nova junto à mata e depois atravessar o pinhal até à praia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

frederico disse:


> Na Praia Verde costuma haver mais estacionamento e se souberes podes deixar na Aldeia Nova junto à mata e depois atravessar o pinhal até à praia.



A Praia Verde tem muito mais estacionamento, o pior é mesmo entrar depois na EN 125 que é um caos, ontem estava uma fila jeitosa para sair de lá. Fizeram tantas rotundas e ali nem uma, aquela que costumo ir tem a rotunda que fizeram é uma beleza para entrar na EN 125. antigamente sem a rotunda às vezes desesperava e outras vezes sem pachorra ia lá à frente dar a volta na rotunda para Monte Gordo.  Aquele troço da EN 125 desde da ponte depois do cruzamento para Cacela Velha até às Hortas está péssimo aquilo sim precisa de obras urgentemente.


----------



## frederico (12 Ago 2013 às 23:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Praia Verde tem muito mais estacionamento, o pior é mesmo entrar depois na EN 125 que é um caos, ontem estava uma fila jeitosa para sair de lá. Fizeram tantas rotundas e ali nem uma, aquela que costumo ir tem a rotunda que fizeram é uma beleza para entrar na EN 125. antigamente sem a rotunda às vezes desesperava e outras vezes sem pachorra ia lá à frente dar a volta na rotunda para Monte Gordo.  Aquele troço da EN 125 desde da ponte depois do cruzamento para Cacela Velha até às Hortas está péssimo aquilo sim precisa de obras urgentemente.



Por vezes para sair de lá tenho de virar à direita e fazer a volta na rotunda da Aldeia Nova.

Desisti da Retur o ano passado, não tinha lugar. 

A Praia Verde este ano tem tido boas paisagens, andam por lá umas moças estrangeiras jeitosas. 

A Manta Rota tem sempre lugar mas uma tarde inteira naquele estacionamento fica por mais de 2 euros. Todas as tardes ao final do mês...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2013 às 11:20)

frederico disse:


> Por vezes para sair de lá tenho de virar à direita e fazer a volta na rotunda da Aldeia Nova.
> 
> Desisti da Retur o ano passado, não tinha lugar.
> 
> ...



Já não lembrava-me que na Manta Rota, o estacionamento é pago.  Manta Rota era a minha praia de selecção antes da Retur, mas uma vez cheguei ao estacionamento na Manta Rota cheirava um cheiro insuportável a esgoto nunca mais pus lá os pés. Antigamente, a Retur tinha muito menos gente, agora desde que começaram a cobrar o estacionamento na Manta Rota aquilo está sempre a arrebentar pelas costuras, embora a maior parte das pessoas vão para a praia do Cabeço, a zona da retur para Monte Gordo ainda existia umas belas abertas na areia para estender a toalha e estarmos à vontade.

Já vi que tenho que ir à Praia Verde ver as boas paisagens.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Ago 2013 às 13:13)

Neste momento a Praia de Espinho está com muitas pessoas e muitos surfistas.
Temperatura do ar: 22,7ºC
Temperatura da água: 16,1ºC (Bóia de Leixões)


----------



## homem do mar (14 Ago 2013 às 14:44)

Boia de faro a registar por agora 25 graus era bom que a água da restante costa tivesse a 20 graus mas enfim para mim estar a 20 ou 25 é quase igual custa me a entrar na água a mesma


----------



## Agreste (20 Ago 2013 às 18:49)

Atenção à temperatura do mar aqui na nossa costa sul. Com mais uma ronda de sueste já hoje andou nos 25,1ºC. É provável que até ao fim da semana consiga passar os 26ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2013 às 16:05)

*Os esgotos nas praias do Algarve: incompetência e irresponsabilidade*

A situação mais gravosa vive-se em Armação de Pera. Para conseguir a bandeira azul, as autoridades decidiram manter fechada a barra da ribeira de Alcantarilha, para onde são drenadas as águas da estação de tratamento de esgotos e que desagua na praia. A população veraneante nesta zona do Algarve é muito elevada e a estação de tratamento de esgotos intermunicipal tem de descargar as águas que, sem acesso ao mar, vão poluir os campos circundantes da ribeira. Tal, como em 2010, pretende-se manter fechada a barra da ribeira de Alcantarilha até ao final de setembro, para que os turistas não vejam «os efluentes poluídos a escorrer para o mar» e que o galardão da bandeira azul seja mantido... Para as autoridades, o galardão da bandeira azul parece ser mais importante do que a saúde e o bem estar dos turistas. Entretanto, neste azarado verão de 2013, os turistas sofrem uma insuportável praga de mosquitos e melgas, que terá começado em junho!... Os veraneantes estão cansados de usar os repelentes com citronela ou a receita caseira dos pescadores ou as raquetes elétricas chinesas. E, a quem sente as mordeduras, a comichão e alergia, não adianta dizer que as ditas melgas de Armação de Pera são diferentes e não mordem, como me disseram que afirmou um técnico do Ministério do Ambiente. A Câmara Municipal de Silves decidiu combater, ontem, 14-8-2013, esta praga de mosquitos e melgas com... um helicóptero Kamov!...

Do Portugal Profundo


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Ago 2013 às 17:03)

Pergunto eu...

Estive pelo Algarve, mesmo ao lado de Armação de Pêra, no início deste mês. 
Senti na pele as picadas e, nem de perto, nem de longe, haveriam tantas como em Armação. Quando me apercebi da dimensão do problema, pensei imediatamente na utilização de meios aéreos, como por exemplo recorrendo a avionetas pulverizadoras, vulgarmente utilizadas na distribuição de pesticidas em campos agrícolas.

Pergunto eu...
Porque só agora se lembram disso?
Teria sido tão mais eficaz usar avionetas para erradicar os mosquitos, quanto mais barato do que usar helicópteros para o fim. Seria rápido. Há experiência, há meios - tem sido utilizados cá em Portugal.
Estariam de férias os autarcas da região e os políticos do ministério do ambiente?

Bolas...com o turismo não devíamos brincar.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2013 às 22:31)

Contaminação fecha três praias em Armação de Pêra

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ZU7yjZbctH7hhZJ66Uc2"]ContaminaÃ§Ã£o fecha trÃªs praias em ArmaÃ§Ã£o de PÃªra - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Norther (31 Ago 2013 às 02:19)

então pelo que percebi a praga dos mosquitos deu-se nas águas paradas da ribeira, paradas pela Câmara para esconder um grave problema dos turistas?


----------



## homem do mar (5 Set 2013 às 14:49)

Parece que a maior parte das bóias dos açores já estão operacionais menos a da vila do porto
já agora destaque para a diferença entre a bóia das flores com 24,5 e a boia de ponta delgada com 21,7


----------



## LuisFilipe (12 Set 2013 às 19:52)

Alguem sabe um site ou um mapa que me diga qual a temperatura média da agua do mar em portugal durante o inverno, ou todo o ano? 

obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 20:03)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Alguem sabe um site ou um mapa que me diga qual a temperatura média da agua do mar em portugal durante o inverno, ou todo o ano?
> 
> obrigado.



Tens aqui alguns dados.

http://62.48.187.114/snig-educ/atlas/atlas-2.pdf


----------



## LuisFilipe (12 Set 2013 às 20:38)

so consigo ver o indice


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2013 às 20:52)

Provavelmente teremos alguma ondulação significativa a chegar á RAM vinda do Humberto...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 20:54)

LuisFilipe disse:


> so consigo ver o indice


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Set 2013 às 13:08)

Boa Tarde!!

Dia Bom para praia apesar da nortada moderada que se faz sentir.
Aconselha-se tapa-vento!!!!
Para actividades do mar, esta tarde vai estar bom para a prática de Surf e Bodyboard e excelente para Kitesurf e Windsurf.

*Condições meteorológicas:*
Temperatura: *18,9ºC*
Vento: *19 km/h *de *Noroeste*
Temperatura da água do mar: *14,9ºC (Bóia de Leixões)*


*Imagem atual da praia de Espinho
*


----------



## frederico (16 Set 2013 às 19:17)

A bóia de Faro está há quase um mês em torno dos 24ºC durante o dia , quase todos os dias


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Set 2013 às 15:42)

Neste momento a praia de Espinho apresenta-se com muitas pessoas e ondas razoáveis para a pratica de surf, bodyboard, longboard e padleboard.


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2013 às 01:51)

No que diz respeito a praia, este foi um verão estupendo.
Poucos foram os dias de nortada. A água do mar, que em Junho estava gelada, rapidamente aqueceu. E pelo menos a sul do cabo da Roca, a temperatura nas praias, esteve sempre a rondar os 20ºC.

Ainda agora terminou, e eu já estou cheio de saudades...

Algumas fotografias desta época balnear, agora perto do fim.

Inicio de Junho, Praia do Garrão - Algarve.







Fins de Junho, Praia da Morena - Costa da Caparica.







Início de Julho - Lagoa de Alfubeira.







Fins de Julho - Berlengas












Agosto

Ericeira





Comporta





Setembro

Ilha do Pessegueiro


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 12:33)

Belas fotos, então a 1ª das *Berlengas*, que paraíso.
Falando no Verão de 2013, foi sem duvida um dos melhores dos últimos 4/5 anos, bastou para isso a nortada soprar com fraca intensidade,isto em termos gerais claro.Aqui na costa de Cascais, foi uma maravilha,por exemplo,houve um grande numero de dias com excelentes condições para se fazer praia na zona _*Guincho*_, isto espelha bem o bom Verão que tivemos.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2013 às 16:39)

Mais uma semana de praia em perspectiva. 

E sucedem-se os relatos, nas redes sociais, das boas condições para apanhar banhos de sol.

Costa da Caparica:






A água continua boa para bons mergulhos:


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2013 às 13:21)

Hoje as condições para haver ondas grandes na Praia do Norte na Nazaré estão reunidas. 

http://www.surftotal.com/videos/nac...&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=


----------



## dahon (28 Out 2013 às 16:12)

Estão tão boas que ia correndo mal para uma surfista brasileira.
http://visao.sapo.pt/video-brasileira-fica-inconsciente-depois-de-surfar-onda-gigante-da-nazare=f754967


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2013 às 12:17)

> *2 navios e 1 'heli' nas buscas a pescadores desaparecidos*
> 
> As buscas dos dois pescadores e de uma embarcação desaparecidos na segunda-feira no Algarve estão a ser realizadas por dois navios e um salva-vidas e vão juntar-se às operações um helicóptero e mergulhadores da Polícia Marítima.
> 
> ...



Uma tragédia para gentes de Olhão. 

Segundo a bóia de Faro, o sueste já está a entrar com bastante força, a ondulação significativa anda entre os 2 metros a 2.5 metros, já com algumas ondas a roçar os 3.5 metros, com tendência a aumentar nas próximas horas.


----------



## stormy (13 Dez 2013 às 14:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belas fotos, então a 1ª das *Berlengas*, que paraíso.




Falta lá uma estação... o clima ali deve ser muito estranho...quase a mesma temperatura o ano todo


----------



## Vince (15 Dez 2013 às 19:27)

Que tragédia esta no Meco na última madrugada. Haverá algum registo duma "freak-wave" ?

Familiares dos jovens levados pelo mar esperam junto ao areal que lhes tragam notícias
http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...-ao-areal-que-lhes-tragam-noticias-1616422#/0


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2013 às 22:12)

stormy disse:


> Falta lá uma estação... o clima ali deve ser muito estranho...quase a mesma temperatura o ano todo



Pois falta, se a estação do Cabo Carvoeiro já tem aqueles registos sempre amenos, faço ideia nas berlengas. 
_____

Grande tragedia no Meco. 
Não tinha ideia que o mar ali fosse tão agressivo.
Segundo a previsão, o mar manter-se-á mexido, quinta-feira vai subir mais.


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2013 às 22:20)

Vince disse:


> Que tragédia esta no Meco na última madrugada. Haverá algum registo duma "freak-wave" ?
> 
> Familiares dos jovens levados pelo mar esperam junto ao areal que lhes tragam notícias
> http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...-ao-areal-que-lhes-tragam-noticias-1616422#/0



freak wave não direi... mas a configuração do areal pode ajudar a que as ondas quebrem muito perto da zona de banhos. Em Aljezur não se conseguia pescar.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2013 às 22:23)

Agreste disse:


> freak wave não direi... mas a configuração do areal pode ajudar a que as ondas quebrem muito perto da zona de banhos.



Sim, nas reportagens das tvs fica-se com essa ideia.
Um video conhecido do youtube das ondas do Meco.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjEl4C-YBPk"]Praia do Meco, Portugal, Gigantic Groundswell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2013 às 22:30)

A praia de Faro têm videos semelhantes mas o fenómeno só acontece no final do verão e princípio do outono. O perfil do areal daqui não parece ser igual, as praias são mais planas.

Essas ondas são muito bonitas, com altas cabeleiras.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2013 às 23:02)

Já passou 1 semana do desaparecimento dos pescadores de Olhão e nada, nem barco, nem mortos, só uma bóia na zona da Meia Praia em Lagos.


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2013 às 23:09)

A ideia que eu tenho sobre os pescadores que caem ao mar na costa vicentina é de levar uns 10 dias até o mar os arrojar a uma praia qualquer. Tanto no Meco como em Olhão estamos já a falar de pessoas que se afogaram.


----------



## andre patro (16 Dez 2013 às 23:22)

eu raramente vou a praia do meco porque fico pela fonte da telha onde tenho la casa por isso não conheço muito bem o mar na zona do meco mas na zona da fonte da telha conheço bem o mar e muitas vezes o que acontece la é que durante a mudança de marés as ondas podem só ter um metro mas ficam muito fortes e entrelaçam-se criando uma autentica armadilha para as pessoas e mesmo para os barcos de arte xavega que por la andam                                                                                                                                       uma coisa que geralmente acontece e que eu tenho reparado na arte xavega é que passado cerca de uma a duas horas é quando geralmente vem mais peixe nas redes por exemplo este ano assisti a dois lances numa noite o primeiro na altura da mudança da maré em que apanharam 5 caixas o que equivale a 50 kg de peixe o segundo uma hora depois e nesse lance apanharam 130 caixas o que equivale a 1300 kg de peixe sendo que na minha opinião tem que haver alguma corrente marítima que se aproxime e se afaste da costa consoante a maré e tenha alguma importância naquela zona se realmente for mesmo uma corrente marítima os são capazes de terem sido arrastados por essa corrente                                                           eu não sou nenhum perito a nivel da oceanografia eu sou simplesmente uma pessoa que gosta de estudar e observar o mar


----------



## andre patro (16 Dez 2013 às 23:28)

os corpos sao capazes de terem sido arrastados*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2013 às 00:10)

Agreste,tentei procurar na net alguns estudos sobre aquela faixa costeira, não encontrei grande coisa, apenas este mapa.


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2013 às 00:13)

e a velha teoria... os homens afogados aparecem sempre de face voltada para baixo (deitados de barriga), as mulheres de face para cima (deitados de costas) por causa do centro de gravidade do corpo de uns e de outros ser diferente. Também depende das roupas que levarem vestidas.

A ponta da Atalaia ontem em Aljezur que não deixava pescar...


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Dez 2013 às 02:03)

Conheço bem o Meco, como também conheço muito bem a Ponta da Atalaia que o Agreste mostrou. 

O acidente no Meco não deverá ter sido devido a uma freak wave, embora tal não seja impossível. O mar tinha ondulação de 3,5 m com período 16 s. O areal no Meco tem uma grande inclinação na zona da rebentação, o que faz com que a onda rebente com grande violência muito perto do mesmo. O que deve ter acontecido é que os jovens, sendo noite, não repararam num set de  ondas maior que o "normal" (o mar era falso, periodo elevado), e foram arrastados para a zona de rebentação que está demasiado perto. Uma vez aí, com o poder das ondas a quebrarem em cima, era difícil sair da situação. O mal do Meco é mesmo ultrapassar essa zona de rebentação, que é muito curta mas poderosa. Uns poucos metros para dentro do mar, ele encontra-se bastante calmo.

Precisamente o contrário verifica-se em Aljezur, onde a configuração da costa é muito pouco inclinada, observando-se quase a mesma profundidade ao longo de várias dezenas de metros mar adentro. Isso leva a que as ondas quebrem bem longe da linha de costa, caminhando lentamente até a praia, como se vê na foto do Agreste.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2013 às 16:08)

Se o estado do mar tem desajudado bastante na procura dos corpos dos 5 jovens, então a partir de amanha vai estar bem complicado. 









andre patro disse:


> os corpos sao capazes de terem sido arrastados*



Conheço alguns pescadores que defendem que o perímetro  de buscas já devia ter sido alargado muito mais para Sul.


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2013 às 16:22)

amanhã vai haver as trials do NAZARÉ SPECIAL EDITION  de bodyboard, como acham que vai estar o mar?


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2013 às 16:44)

kikofra disse:


> amanhã vai haver as trials do NAZARÉ SPECIAL EDITION  de bodyboard, como acham que vai estar o mar?



Deve estar bom, pelo menos vai estar ordenado, amanha o vento vai soprar muito fraco.
Ondulação a rondar os 3.5 m.

Consulta estes sites:

http://www.surfline.com/surf-report/praia-da-nazare-portugal_44501/
http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=75856&sty=m_spot
http://www.cm-nazare.pt/CustomPages/ShowPage.aspx?pageid=012b4126-c111-4918-bd4f-83e021bf816f:rain:
_____________



jonas_87 disse:


> Conheço alguns pescadores que defendem que o perímetro  de buscas já devia ter sido alargado muito mais para Sul.



Parece que já andam a fazer buscas na costa alentejana.


----------



## kikofra (21 Dez 2013 às 20:48)

mais 3 que ficam no mar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2013 às 21:00)

kikofra disse:


> mais 3 que ficam no mar...



4...

Naufrágio na Caparica pelas 19h37, 1 morto, 2 feridos e 4 desaparecidos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2013 às 21:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 4...
> 
> Naufrágio na Caparica pelas 19h37, 1 morto, 2 feridos e 4 desaparecidos



Actualização:

6 mortos e um ferido... Este 2013 está a ter uma recta final trágica no mar português.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2013 às 16:11)

Corpo do sexo feminino encontrado no Meco.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2013 às 00:42)

*Naufrágio na Costa da Caparica faz seis mortos e um ferido*

 O naufrágio de uma embarcação de recreio ao largo da Costa da Caparica, em Almada, ao final da tarde deste sábado, provocou seis mortos e um ferido, segundo fonte da Capitania do Porto de Lisboa. Trata-se de uma embarcação de recreio, com cabine e com sete metros de comprimento, que naufragou perto da costa, na zona da praia do CDS, com sete pessoas a bordo. O alerta foi dado pouco depois das 19h30 por um dos sete tripulantes, o único sobrevivente, que conseguiu chegar à praia, segundo disse à Lusa fonte do Centro de Busca e Salvamento Marítimo.
As restantes seis vítimas foram resgatadas já cadáveres: um corpo foi encontrado na praia do CDS e cinco foram encontrados na praia do Norte, de acordo com a mesma fonte. O sobrevivente foi transportado para o hospital Garcia de Orta, em Almada, com sintomas de hipotermia, segundo o comandante dos Bombeiros de Cacilhas.
O distrito de Setúbal está sob aviso amarelo desde as 15h devido à agitação marítima, com previsão de ondas entre 3,5 e 4,5 metros, até à meia-noite de domingo. "O mar não está fácil, está agitado", confirma o comandante, ressalvando que ainda não são conhecidas as causas do acidente. No entanto, a fonte do Centro de Busca e Salvamento Marítimo que falou à Lusa aponta a forte agitação marítima como causa provável.
Marisa Soares

PÚBLICO


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2013 às 12:48)

Ultima hora: corpo do sexo feminino encontrado junto ao Meco.


----------



## Agreste (23 Dez 2013 às 14:09)

o detalhe... os corpos estão a aparecer a mais de 2 km da praia, bem longe do areal... portanto a marinha tem de estar atenta porque deverão aparecer todos nas próximas horas. Depois disso podem não voltar a aparecer na superfície da água.  

O fluxo e refluxo das ondas arrastou os corpos em sentido perpendicular à costa, para mar alto quando a deriva deveria ter feito o deslocamento para sul. Interessante.


----------

